# The best way to end the work week



## kutzy33 (Apr 25, 2010)

I can't think of a better way to start my weekend...


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

That is a tough thing to beat. One of my favorite sticks. 

Enjoy!


----------



## CaptainJeebes (Apr 26, 2008)

i like it


----------



## jfreak53 (Aug 13, 2008)

Ahhh relax. ha ha good deal


----------



## Jenady (Nov 23, 2009)

Beautiful.


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Sounds like you are bragging. HAHAHA Welcome to Puff.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Having a good cigar on the back patio overlooking these 40 foot Georgia Pine Trees is another good way to end the week.


----------



## gator_79 (Sep 16, 2009)

I'm at work right now and damn it's been a busy week. Not too busy right now but...I have to wait till midnight to start my weekend. but tomorrow I'll be sure to enjoy a good smoke..maybe two.


----------



## bloominonion (Apr 6, 2010)

weather sucks too much here to sit out on the porch...


----------



## Vindi (Aug 24, 2007)

I had to sit in the garage last night due to the rain but the Padron 1964 made up for it.


----------



## jimjim99 (Jan 25, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## phalynx (Jul 18, 2009)

Very true..


----------

